# Holy crap... shes back!!!



## fluffy (Sep 26, 2006)

Got up this morning and Ny was stalking her viv BIG TIME....

In the end, decided to try her with a rat... and BAM... OMG.. it was GONE!!!

Just defrosting another one... she looks up for it!

How exciting... she only had her last 2 5 days ago!! : victory:


----------

